# Mother and babies transport



## Chevy (Apr 27, 2016)

My hedgie had babies about 4 weeks ago and now were going away for the weekend and I'm not sure my hedgie is going to like other people feeding her but I'm not sure if traveling with her babies is wise either? What would you suggest?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Travelling with her and the babies is not a good idea. All the new smells and sounds are going to stress her out and can be dangerous for the babies. Getting someone that you can trust to not touch the babies or change anything in the cage would be your best bet.


----------



## Chevy (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you. I'm going to ask my mom so believe they wil be fine.


----------

